# Pet Bats



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

Now i understand that it is illegal to keep any species of uk bats as pets, however i have researched into this and have found many people with austrailian flying foxes as pets.
I was wondering if anyone on the forum has any advice for me as i am considering making a small collection of fruit bat species.
I understand that there are going to be many people against this idea and any constructive criticism is welcome, i will remind you that i am serious about this plan and of course i will consider both advantages and disadvantages of keeping bats at home.
Many thanks.


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

My parents had a fruit bat when i was a kid,they smell baaaad!! :lol2:

He was very very loveing though and gentle :flrt:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Bat guano can smell but isn't too bad especially compared to rodents etc. You will need a LARGE enclosure that is heated if you are having fruit bats. I wouldn't mix up species, too many complications there. All I can say is do as much research as possible and make sure you have a nearby vet that will deal with them as lots won't. Finally be very careful where you are getting your bats from. Use a reputable breeder - you don't want rabies!


----------

